
Using Upwork? There has to be a better way - marisolchallen
You are a founder.<p>You have been using Upwork for years. It’s not cheap but you are used to it.<p>You like how it handles the payments. All your freelancers listed in a single place.<p>It’s easy. You feel in control. Payment comes out of your account automatically. You get a weekly report with the hours they’ve worked. A dispute resolution system gives you peace of mind (some think it sucks though!).<p>And don’t get you started on the fees.<p>Problem is…<p>You are now sourcing most of your freelancers through word of mouth and networks.<p>Vin - a .Net developer in Spain. He is a freelancer and invoices you directly once a week with the hours he’s worked.<p>Remember you are still using Upwork, right?<p>Next hire: Alice - a graphic designer you found in a Facebook group. She is a project based freelancer uses Payneer.<p>Friday. End of week. Vin worked on your company report all week. Sends his invoice.<p>Monday morning. Get a text from Vin.<p>Oh sheeeiit! Forgot to pay him - not the first time :(<p>&quot;Hey, all good but had to find more work elsewhere. Can only commit to 4 hours per week now man”, he says in a funny tone.<p>I hear you say.<p>“F<i></i>k! - he was good! I need him!”<p>I need all my freelancers in one single payment platform. Like Upwork but just to manage their payments. That’s it.
======
Cozumel
This just shows your incompetent. No web platform can fix that.

------
cerberusss
Are you saying that as soon as you forgot one single payment, the freelancer
stopped working for you? One single payment?

------
PaulHoule
Many people hire a secretary (possibly part time) to do this.

~~~
marisolchallen
Exactly! In this digital era that shows that there has to be a more efficient
way.

------
mnai
Setup reminder for payments? What's the problem?

